# Welcome to the International EMS Discussion Forum!



## MMiz (Jan 3, 2009)

We created this forum so that our members could discuss more country-specific topics in EMS.  Enjoy!


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (Jan 5, 2009)

Question's about the Belgium EMS system?.. Just ask


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 5, 2009)

can I come and see for myself?


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (Jan 5, 2009)

Veneficus said:


> can I come and see for myself?



Sure!! Always welcome


----------

